
Validating Satoshi (Or Not) - chermanowicz
https://dankaminsky.com/2016/05/02/validating-satoshi-or-not/
======
blowski
Seems to me like there are two possible scenarios here:

1\. Craig Wright is telling the truth, but has released a bad proof to
misdirect everyone into believing he is not Satoshi. Maybe he's just having a
laugh.

2\. Craig Wright is lying.

Even if he's not Satoshi, he seems smart enough to know he wouldn't get away
with releasing shoddy proofs. Perhaps he thought the mainstream media would
say "Craig Wright invented Bitcoin" and anyone that disagreed would be called
a conspiracy nut.

Perhaps this was a kind of pump-and-dump where he expected the price to change
significantly and make a killing out of doing it. He doesn't care what people
think of him if he's just made $20 million. Could it have anything to do with
his ongoing legal troubles with the tax authorities in Australia?

At this stage, I'm seeing plenty of people saying "Here's why Craig Wright
isn't Satoshi" and that's interesting and useful. But I haven't seen anyone
establish why Craig Wright would be lying.

Also, it's interesting that "The Real Satoshi" has not posted something saying
he's not Craig Wright, as we have seen with previous "exposés".

~~~
bambax
Yes. From the article:

> _3\. He probably would have gotten away with it if the signature itself
> wasn’t googlable by Redditors._

Did he think this wouldn't happen? He got the hash in some way, did he think
nobody else would be able to find it?

He looks like a conman, but a clever one; this is very weak so far... except
if there is another move in the works that we don't know yet.

~~~
twoodfin
I think it probably serves his interests pretty well to have his name
plastered all over the Google results for "Satoshi Nakamoto" and vice versa.

Hell, right now he's the only person in any of the page title results for
q=bitcoin.

He presumably doesn't care about scamming the inner circle of Bitcoin, but
does care about building up the façade of a reputation in order to scam other
people.

------
tcoppi
Not that I think Craig Wright has presented any evidence that he is Satoshi,
but if the anonymous creator of Truecrypt can be an international drug lord
and weapons dealer, why can't the anonymous creator of a cryptocurrency be a
serial fraud and tax evader?

~~~
manuelflara
Well, when people say Craig Wright is a fraud they mean "he's not the real
Satoshi". So obviously, he can't be a fraud in this context and also be the
creator of Bitcoin. People really aren't caring at all wether he's been
evading taxes or not, as that's something for the Australian government to
worry about.

~~~
tcoppi
I meant a fraud more in the sense of the fake doctorates and his specious
resume.

------
r721
Can somebody explain to me, what is this?

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/03/bitcoin_craig_wright...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/03/bitcoin_craig_wright/)

Is it satire or real Craig Wright?

~~~
jere
If the convoluted hilarious title didn't give it away then the 1991 quote
(given by Churchill) here attributed to Albert Einstein (who died in 1955)
should do it.

~~~
r721
Yeah, probably I didn't notice subtleties at first (because I'm not a native
speaker), but still satire is usually published at designated places. Imagine
finding a ridiculous column under your own name on TechCrunch in Security
section.

~~~
ryanlol
The Register is pretty clearly such a designated place.

------
gort
I'm no crypto guy, but what's all this about different versions of OpenSSL
succeeding or failing to validate a signature? That sounds like it should be
interesting in its own right...

~~~
acqq
The bash command line given by Wright had a bug (or an intentional error, e.g.
to slow down the verification attempts, or confuse o whatever) (& instead of
&&). Kaminsky missed to recognize that.

------
tibbon
If the person known as Satoshi wanted to verify their identity, couldn't they
simply agree to create a transaction on the Blockchain from some BTC directly
from the first few blocks
([https://blockchain.info/block/000000006a625f06636b8bb6ac7b96...](https://blockchain.info/block/000000006a625f06636b8bb6ac7b960a8d03705d1ace08b1a19da3fdcc99ddbd))?

